# AU Help? Part I



## ZehnWaters (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm going to summarize because it is relatively long:
Basically instead of Elwë and Melian being the two that held back the Sindar an elf maiden named Esteloth (who would have married Olwë in the original timeline) becomes enamoured of Salmar, whom she encounters in a secluded cove. Those looking for her stay upon hearing his horn-playing and her singing (more than stayed looking for Elwë in the base timeline). Elwë constrains his brother and their people to leave on the ferry-island when Ulmo returns but many regret it when they hear the echos of Esteloth's singing (especially Olwë).
Elwë still marries Melian but Olwë stays single (and bitter). Luthien is born to Esteloth while Elwë's daughter is named Eldalòte. Finarfin marries her instead of Olwë's daughter (making his children 1/4 Maia).
There's more to the story but my first question is:
When the Noldor rebel, do you think Olwë and some of his people join them (under these circumstances)? Or would the Kinslaying immediately change their mind? Would their be a Kinslaying if Olwë rebelled as well? Or would it be WORSE? What would become of them in Beleriand if they did? Where would they live (normally I'd say "the coasts, duh!" but Esteloth's realm ended up there instead of Doriath).


----------

